# Invaginated Vulva



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I wonder why this was not discovered while she was spayed?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Inverted vulva... I think that's what you're talking about. Usually if they have a heat, the vulva will pop out. 
I googled the term invaginated vulva, and got two hits- one I could not find the word invaginated in the article, the other simply said invaginated vulva happens in puppies spayed too early. I think it is probably one and the same as inverted.... 
You'll have to keep her on a schedule- wipe her after she pees (the opening urine comes out of is in the vagina) and maybe give her a good roll/tickle on the belly to get the remainder to leak on out... and cut the hair on her vulva, so bacteria doesn't make it's home there. I personally wouldn't worry with drying powder or drugs once you have her infection under control just because without surgery that vulva will never pop out so finding a non-drug way to keep her from getting a UTI is a smarter/safer/cheaper way to go. You could try cranberry- but I truly think a play session after she urinates will do the job just as well. 
Inverted vulvas are very common. But typically, if a bitch has one, the vet will not spay her till after she's had a season so it will pop out.


----------



## anicept (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks so much for this info! I was considering something like baby powder, for drying, but they are cornstarch-based and Daisy's allergic to corn! Do you mean you add cranberry juice to their water? Or cranberries to their food?


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

The important thing is to keep the vulva area as clean and dry as possible. I use hypoallergenic baby wipes to clean the area after Roxie pees; cornstarch or Goldbond Powder before she goes to bed to keep it dry at night (during the day is a little more tricky, because it would be a constant job to following her around all day!)

Also, I shave the area around the vulva to keep the hair short and the bacteria activity down. Fungal infections can be a big problem -- miconazole cream (for women) helps with that, or a vet-recommended anti-fungal cream. You don't have to spend a fortune to keep it under control. If you are uncomfortable with shaving the hair, ask your vet to show you how. I use a small battery powered mustache trimmer that you can find at Walgreens or CVS. It takes very little time to keep it under control, but if for some reason she does get a smelly fungal infection, take her to the vet!

My vet has been very helpful in recommending holistic or home remedies that work.
That is rare, but a real blessing!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I meant adding cranberry tabs to her food so she eats it and the pH is changed slightly in her urine. I'd still wipe her every time you see her pee, but once you get this time under control, stay on top of trimming the hair on her vulva, and hope for the best. The vet really should not have spayed her with this condition until she'd had a heat... nothing to do about it now unless someone has come up with a hormone treatment I don't know anything about. Anyone else?


----------

